# Pella French Door - Door Handle Sags *PIC*



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

First thing I would do is get some WD-40 specialist dry lube. Take the handle apart by removing the 2 screws to separate the two halves... set them on a towel so they dont get scratched and squirt it everywhere. Try not to get it on the finish of the door though... keep a rag handy to wipe off excess spray. Open the door, get on top, spray it down the 3 point lock from above and at every point along the side anywhere it looks like there may be a port. Spray the heck out of it. Operate the handle as you spray, shut the door, raise the handle up to engage the 3 point mechanism, open the door and repeat. Do this as many times as is necessary. Your thumb turn should free up easily by spraying the perimeter of the round mechanism. Not sure if it will help the handle spring back up, but the dry lube won't hurt. Just don't use regular wd-40. It's WD-40 specialist dry lube. 

If it doesn't help, the repairman was probably right, the mechanism probably is shot.


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

If lube doesn't fix it , there almost _has_ to be a spring that has sagged .

For $271 I would certainly remove it & at least take a peek !

If it is shot (& not repairable) , here is one that I _THINK_ is a match for a lot less :

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-...22914341070?hash=item1c9e4400ce:g:ydwAAOSwLI1


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes, well it's a lot less because that is *just the handle*... not the 80" long 3 point mortise mechanism that fits into the entire door edge... and that is where the problem lies. Nothing is wrong with the handle.


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

You are _correct ,_ Sir ! My mistake .


----------

